# Woody's Cookbook. (send the linked PDF to Kinkos,print and done)



## bruceg

Edited 4/25/2011.

Go here:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...ExZTktNTJkODI2MDBjNzVi&hl=en&authkey=CI6Q848O

Download the PDF.
Log on to FedEx Kinkos.
Go to Online Printing. Look for Presentations, Booklets, Manuals.
Go to Print Online
Select manuals
Select Either Standard or Saver (I chose Saver. I'm cheap)

Kinko's will print it and bind it for you. Cost me $16.10 for my version. The updated version might be a little more. Standard might be fancier.

Upload the PDF. For me, it was printed inside of an hour and ready to go.
Don't bother with the PDFs attached to the post. They are older. Use the one on the link.

The original intention for the folks starting the project was to use any money earned as donations for youth hunting programs. If the "official" cookbook goes forward, cool. Do that. If not - print the linked PDF at Kinko's. Pay for the cookbook (no profit to anyone, just the cost of printing). If you want to - make a donation to any youth outdoors program you want to.

*************************************************************************************************
I've been reading the recipes and cookbook threads for a long time. Several of the recipes look really good, and I want to try them!

I copied down the recipes as raw text, formatted them and did some spell-checking. I have to do a LOT more formatting, editing and spell-checking, but frankly, my head hurts!

I also tagged each recipe to generate a table of contents. Then popped it to PDF. Looks like you can attach PDFs of up to 488K, and this one hits 449K, so it should work.

This is not a final copy. I want to finish formatting. I want to do more spell-checking (my spell-checker also got a headache). I may group the recipes (I also saved the Table of Contents as a spreadsheet so I could categorize the recipes).

I want to give acknowledgement to Handgunner for starting the threads, and to each of the folks that contributed. I am in no way highjacking a project. I just wanted a copy of the recipes in an easy format so I could have them available when I go camping and break out the Dutch Oven and cast iron skillet and grill.

I haven't tried printing the document, and have no idea how it would look (at some 130 pages or so, that's a bit much - I may trim it down). But if anyone wants the PDF, it is attached.

I'll attach updated versions as time permits, but probably will not go back to the recipe thread and add any new updates past (9/13/09).
Bruce (who really should be doing something else)

Note: do not download the PDF attached to this post. Download the PDF attached to post#26


----------



## bruceg

Can't figure out how to delete the original PDF before attaching a new one (added page numbers as a footer, and a title as a header).

Will hold off on posting the updated PDF until I get further along.


----------



## specialk

thank you


----------



## parrothead127

double thank you that was a ton of work.


----------



## chainshaw

That is awesome! Thanks!


----------



## bigox911

Thank you SO Much!!  THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## Handgunner

Very nice work, Sir!  Thank you!


----------



## david w.

alright thank you no more baloney sandwichs for me, for awhile anyway.


----------



## GA1dad

Bruceg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,You Are The Man!!!!!!!


----------



## bruceg

PDF updated. Fixed some more typos. Did some rudimentary editing. Got rid of a lot of line breaks so the document looks a little better. Started formatting the ingredients into two columns. Added a header (title) and a footer (page number).

Have a long way to go, but it's a little cleaner.

(Updated PDF on post 19. Do not download this one)


----------



## georgiaboy

Wow, that was alot of work.  Thanks!


----------



## slightly grayling

Thank you!!!!


----------



## bruceg

No problem. Happy to do it. Still going through recipes and trying to format ingredients into two columns with a 1/10" space between them. Although I think I'll spend a little more time reading them and deciding which ones to try while camping this weekend!


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains

How awesome is that!    Thanks a mountain top!


----------



## gblrklr

That is great!


----------



## georgiaboy

Mods, can this be a sticky?


----------



## HandgunHTR

Thank you very much Bruce!

Lots of good recipes there.


----------



## Nicodemus

georgiaboy said:


> Mods, can this be a sticky?



Only problem with a sticky, is that folks forget it`s there. Nobody looks at stickies, hardly.


----------



## bruceg

Updated PDF attached. Cleaned up recipes a bit more. Tried to fix upper/lower case on recipe titles. 

Need to work on categories next. Here is what I am thinking, any suggestions/changes?
Categories: Meats, Fish, Deserts, Sides, Soups and Stews, Snacks and Appetizers, Miscellaneous		

Updated PDF on post #26. Do not download this PDF.


----------



## W4DSB

thank you for all of the hard work!


----------



## Gary Mercer

WOW, Bruce, you are the MAN!!
Thanks for all the hard work.  This thing is wonderful.
Gary


----------



## boneboy96

Thank you Bruce!


----------



## GlockSpeed31

A big huge thanks for the hard work. I do think with a more organized table of contents like you mentioned a few post above, it will be a great cookbook combination. I think I gained about 5 pounds just reading the titles.

Also a huge thanks to all the contributors.


----------



## win3006

great job very cool


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Thanks Man !!!!


----------



## bruceg

*Latest version in PDF*

Categorized (still have some more work to do there). Limited the Table of Contents. Added an Index.

Tried adding a black and white picture, but overran the max upload size of 488.3KB. Will try to resize the pic to get it down to 488K.

(Darn, can't get it down to 488K with a PIC on the title page.)


----------



## Paymaster

Ya done real good Bruceg. Thanks!


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Thank you very much!


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales

Man...  awesome post.  I'm printing this baby off-so long 122 sheets of paper.  THANKS BRUCEG!


----------



## slightly grayling

I know photos are out of the question, but those possum recipes just aren't the same without the visuals!


----------



## Gary Mercer

I hate to wonder this, particularly after all the work Bruce has done, BUT:
You know how all these good church ladies and bridge clubs publish recipe books...I wonder....
Could this effort of Bruce's be something we could use for a "good cause" profit...like SEEDs or Sportsman's Rights issues to fund lobbying efforts, or the "Old Fisherman's Home."
Just a thought...Sorry, Bruce.
(This is what happens when you retire, and have too much time on your hands.)


----------



## bruceg

I hesitate to go there, as so much work and effort went into the Woody's Cookbook project.  <snip>


----------



## bruceg

I messed around and printed it out. Here are some pics of what it looks like with a cover and ink and paper and all that cool stuff.

http://picasaweb.google.com/bruce.griffis/Cookbook?authkey=Gv1sRgCKGmz9Kuz_Tv8gE&feat=directlink

What I learned from this. Using an inkjet printer is expensive. It eats ink at a fast rate. A good quality laser printer would be the ticket. Preferably duplex! Inkjets can smudge when wet. Laserjets don't smudge.

20 weight paper is okay. I might consider 24 weight for a better feel and something that lasts longer. The cardstock for the cover came out okay. Maybe a little heavier, but it was okay.

Manually folding the paper took a little time, then popping them together to form a book left the edges of the inner pages sticking out further than the edges of the first several pages. And even though I used a heavy duty stapler - stapling is not the way to go for something this size.

If I were to do it again, I would use a laser printer. 24 weight paper. A good quality paper cutter. Then build a small book press to hold it together while gluing up the binding. I saw some cool ones while researching, and will probably go that route. Time to get out the miter box, saw and all that coolness.

Also, I chose a 10 point font, but in going 2 pages per side, 4 pages per sheet - I reduced the size. Makes it kind of hard to read. I need to figure that out.

On the other hand, I now have something to toss in my camping box next to my pots, pans and dutch oven. And that was the point!


----------



## TYBEEGIRL

You spent a lot of time on this and I certainly appreciate it greatly and am sure all the others on Woody's does also...Thanks so much!!


----------



## bruceg

I saw that somebody had sent a copy of my PDF over to Kinko's for printing in a different thread. Good idea! My old computer went down (er, it got dropped and the hard disk was messed up big time!). I had an older version in XML format on a USB disk, but the most recent version (at least a year old) - is toast. 

So - I took the old copy. Added a cover page. Applied a Creative Commons copyright (to editing and formatting only, not to contents). Went to FedEx Kinkos online printing. Selected Presentations, Manuals, Booklets. Then selected Saver.

Sixteen dollars and ten cents, and literally just one hour later - I had a book. I'll work on a little more editing to see if I can recover the most recent version of the file - as there is at least 40 hours of editing work between the old one I printed and the most recent version attached to this thread. And I don't want to go through that effort again.

But it looks like you can have your own Woody's Cookbook for $16.10 by taking my PDF and going to an online printing place (like Kinkos). If you go fancy, you can get nicer binding and a nicer cover page. Don't think going fancy costs all that much more.

(off looking for a PDF editor to recover the original. Fingers crossed)

The cookbook is just the old PDF attached to this thread. It does not incorporate newer recipes. And there are probably a few I would remove and replace with others, but I'm calling it version one and done.

Got a copy on my kitchen table. Got a cover. Got plastic binding. Will take a pic of it at some point.


----------



## jigman29

Dude you have went above and beyond!Thank you.


----------



## bruceg

I was able to recover the most recent version. I imported the PDF using Open Office 3.0 with PDF Converter. Got the cover page back on. Exported the edited version as PDF.

So - we have a print-ready copy in PDF format. The file is too big to attach to this post (640K). I updated the first post in this thread with a link to the online PDF at Google Docs. Use that for your print version.


----------



## jcarp3314

wow, this is great, thanks so much for putting in the time to do something like this for everyone!


----------



## Raf Salazar

wow! i was just browsing and saw this thread....thanks a bunch!


----------



## bruceg

Thanks! I did two copies at Kinkos. First was saver. Then I wandered in and got one done with spiral binding and the first page in color (all the rest in black and white). I liked the one with spiral binding and a coor first page. It came out to 18 bucks.

Wish I hadn't lost the word processing document, as I'd like to do more editing and put in more recent recipes - but I could only recover the PDF after my notebook crashed.

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## FFJCook

Bride took your PDF and put on Microsoft office if that would help you out but she had to change some of the numbers with the cookbook template she has if you can use it let me know.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=592459&highlight=


----------



## bruceg

She did a great job, looks really nice.

If she has it in Microsoft Office, maybe we could work on updating it with more recent recipes, or organizing it a little better (I left a lot of stuff in Miscellaneous). I'll PM my e-mail address if that's okay.

Her version looks great! For not having a cookbook, it sure looks like there are at least a dozen or so in different versions running around, lol.


----------



## lovette

Sweet!  Strong work!!


----------



## brandonsc

bump


----------



## brownhounds

Make it a sticky


----------



## brownhounds

How can you make it a sticky?


----------



## JeffJLH

GREAT JOB Guys !! Just printed myself a copy.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

THANK YOU!!!

Lots of hard work and dedication in putting something like this together and not charging anyone - greatly appreciated!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice work


----------



## elfiii

Has anybody got a copy of this? The download link failed.


----------



## RootConservative

The link worked for me today.


----------



## specialk

elfiii said:


> Has anybody got a copy of this? The download link failed.




here.....


----------



## elfiii

Nope. I get a network error when I try to download it. I'll try it again when I get home from work.


----------

